

The no bullsh*t guide to landing a startup job / internship. - kevinwdavid
http://www.learntohustle.com/hn/

======
rrhoover
I've spoken to several people / new grads entering the startup job market but
for many it's difficult to know how to get that first job w/o experience. I
haven't read this yet but it's an important, demanded topic.

